# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Շաքարային դիաբետը Հայաստանում

## StrangeLittleGirl

Այստեղ շաքարային դիաբետով տառապող բազմաթիվ հիվանդներ տեսնելուց ու բժիշկների հարցերի տարափից հետո (իսկ դրանց պատասխանները ես չունեի) ինձ հետաքրքրեց, թե ինչպես են զբաղվում այս հիվանդությամբ Հայաստանում: Դրա համար բացում եմ այս թեման և խնդրում, որ եթե ձեր շրջապատում կան շաքարային դիաբետով հիվանդներ, տաք այս հարցերը ու պատասխանները գրեք այստեղ:
1. Ի՞նչն է ձեզ անհանգստացրել, որ դիմել եք բժշկի և պարզել, որ շաքարային դիաբետ ունեք:
2. Քանի՞ տարեկանից եք տառապում շաքարային դիաբետով:
3. Բուժում ստանու՞մ եք:
4. Ի՞նչ հաճախականությամբ եք այցելում ձեր բժշկին և որտե՞ղ (հիվանդանոց/պոլիկլինիկա/այլ):
5. Ի՞նչ հաճախականությամբ եք ստուգում արյան մեջ գլյուկոզի մակարդակը, որտե՞ղ (տանը, պոլիկլինիկայում, այլ):

Նախապես շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

Այս թեման տարօրինակ կերպով անուշադրության մատնվեց :Think:  Չեմ կարծում պատճառն այն է, որ Հայաստանում շաքարային դիաբետը սակավ հանդիպող հիվանդություն է: 
Ցավալի է, բայց իրականում հակառակն է, շատերն են տառապում շաքարային դիաբետով, ընդ որում այդ շատերից երևի միայն կեսն է դիմել բժշկի ու պարզել, որ նման հիվանդություն կա իր մոտ, իսկ մյուս կեսն այդպես էլ անտեղյակ է՝ հայերիս բնորոշ «միայն դանակը ոսկորին հասնելու դեպքում բժշկի գնալ»  բնավորության պատճառով :Sad: 
Իմ հարազատներից մարդիկ կան, ովքեր ունեն շաքարային դիաբետ, և ես ուզում եմ ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա ունենալ այս հիվանդության մասին. ի՞նչ է իրենից լայն առումով ներկայացնում այն, ինչպիսի՞ տեսակներ կան, վերջերս լսեցի հեռուստացույցով , որ հանդիպում է երկու տեսակ, ընդ որում՝ նրանցից մեկի դեպքում հիվանդի մոտ նկատվում է ճարպակալում, և որ այս դեպքում դեղերի ընդունումը պարտադիր է, այսինքն բացի պահանջվող դիետայից, պետք է նաև կոնկրետ հաբեր ընդունել:
Հուսով եմ՝ թեման ակտիվ կդառնա, իսկ քննարկումներն ու խորհուրդները հաստատ պետք կգան շատերին :Ok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ցավոք սրտի, ոչ միայն թեման անուշադրության մատնվեց, այլև ընդհանրապես Հայաստանում այդ հիվանդությունը «անուշադրության» կենտրոնում է: Մենք՝ բժշկականի ուսանողներս, միայն էնդոկրինոլոգիայի դասընթացի ժամանակ ենք սովորել, որն ավարտվել է մի խեղճ ու կրակ ստուգարքով: Իսկ հետո, երբ պետք է որ մյուս առարկաներից պատմեին մեզ բարդությունների մասին, նորից շատ թռուցիկ կերպով ենք անդրադարձել: Այնպես որ ապագա բժիշկները քիչ բան գիտեն շաքարային դիաբետի մասին: Բարեբախտաբար, ես այս ամառ մի ամբողջ ամիս շաքարային դիաբետով հիվանդներ եմ ուսումնասիրել ու բավական բան սովորել:

Նախ, այդ երկու տեսակների մասին: Ինչպես հայտնի է, շաքարային դիաբետի հիմնական խնդիրն այն է, որ գլյուկոզը չի յուրացվում, մնում է արյան մեջ՝ բազմաթիվ ախտաբանական փոփոխությունների պատճառ դառնալով: Դա կարող է լինել երկու ձևով. մեկը, որ ենթաստամոսքային գեղձի կղզյակները բավարար չափով ինսուլին հորմոն չեն արտադրում, իսկ այն պատասխանատու է գլյուկոզի յուրացման համար, իսկ երկրորդը՝ ինսուլին կա, բայց հյուսվածքները «չեն ճանաչում» գլյուկոզը և չեն յուրացնում: Սրանց առաջացման պատճառները շատ բազմազան են: Եթե պետք լինի, առանձին դրանց մասին էլ կխոսենք: Ինչ վերաբերում է բուժմանը, ապա երկու դեպքում էլ պետք է շատ հետևողական լինել, երկու դեպքում էլ միայն դիետան քիչ է (եթե, իհարկե, թույլ արտահայտված շաքարային դիաբետ չէ): Առաջին դեպքում անհրաժեշտ անընդհատ օրգանիզմ ներմուծել ինսուլին, իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում՝ դեղեր, որոնք կմեծացնեն հյուսվածքների թափանցելիությունը գլյուկոզի հանդեպ: Իհարկե, երկու դեպքում էլ որոշակի հանգամանքներից ելնելով նշանակում են նաև մյուս խմբի դեղերից: 

Մեկ էլ չաղանալու մասին… Երկրորդ տիպի ժամանակ, քանի որ հյուսվածքներում գլյուկոզը չի յուրացվում, չի դառնում, ասենք, գլիկոգեն, ճարպային հյուսվածքը կարողանում է զավթել գլյուկոզը  և նույն ինսուլինի ազդեցությամբ վերածել ճարպաթթուների, ինչի հետևանքով էլ մարդիկ չաղանում են:

Շաքարային դիաբետի առաջին նշանները.
1. Շատակերություն
2. Շատամիզություն
3. Շատախմություն

----------


## Selene

Ես էլի հարցեր ունեմ :Blush: 
Իսկ ինչի՞ հետ կարող է կապած լինել այն, որ հերթական անգամ արյան մեջ գլյուկոզի մակարդակի ստուգման արդյունքում, ընդ որում այս անգամ արյունը երակից է վերցվել, գլյուկոզի շատ ցածր մակարդակ է գրանցվել, այսինքն այնքան, որքան առողջ մարդու մոտ,դա այն դեպքում, երբ մնացած բոլոր ստուգումների ժամանակ, ճիշտ է, ոչ այնքան բարձր, բայց նորմայից շատ է եղել գլյուկոզը: Ու, մեկ էլ, սա ոչ մի առիթ չի կարող չէ՞ տալ, որ նորից քաղցրը թեկուզ մի փոքր, բայց շահագործվի:
Հա, մեկ էլ, ամենալավը որտե՞ղ են անցկացնում մեր հանրապետությունում արյան նմանօրինակ  ստուգումները:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սե՛լ, կներես ուշացման համար:



> Իսկ ինչի՞ հետ կարող է կապած լինել այն, որ հերթական անգամ արյան մեջ գլյուկոզի մակարդակի ստուգման արդյունքում, ընդ որում այս անգամ արյունը երակից է վերցվել, գլյուկոզի շատ ցածր մակարդակ է գրանցվել, այսինքն այնքան, որքան առողջ մարդու մոտ,դա այն դեպքում, երբ մնացած բոլոր ստուգումների ժամանակ, ճիշտ է, ոչ այնքան բարձր, բայց նորմայից շատ է եղել գլյուկոզը:


Դա կարող է տարբեր պատճառներով պայմանավորված լինել: Օրինակ, երկարատև քաղցը կամ իրականացված բուժումը: Երբեմն պատահում է, որ շաքարային դիաբետով հիվանդների մոտ առավոտյան ժամերին արյան գլյուկոզը նույնիսկ նորմայից ցածր է լինում: Այդ պատճառով ճշգրիտ ախտորոշման համար պետք է արյան գլյուկոզը չափել օրվա տարբեր ժամերին, ինչը Հայաստանում կարծեմ չի կատարվում:



> Ու, մեկ էլ, սա ոչ մի առիթ չի կարող չէ՞ տալ, որ նորից քաղցրը թեկուզ մի փոքր, բայց շահագործվի:


Ո՛չ, չի կարող: Մի փոքր շահագործում, և շաքարը կբարձրանա նախկին թվերի վրա:



> Հա, մեկ էլ, ամենալավը որտե՞ղ են անցկացնում մեր հանրապետությունում արյան նմանօրինակ  ստուգումները:


Ինքս չեմ փորձել, բայց ասում են, որ Վիոլան է լավ:

----------


## Selene

Շնորհակալ եմ, Բյո՛ւր ջան :Smile: 
Գլյուկոզի ստուգման լավագույն տեղ որպես շատերը նշում են Կոմիտասի շուկայից քիչ ներքև գտնվող ախտորոշման կենտրոնը, բայց արդյոք դա Վիոլան է, չգիտեմ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Շնորհակալ եմ, Բյո՛ւր ջան
> Գլյուկոզի ստուգման լավագույն տեղ որպես շատերը նշում են Կոմիտասի շուկայից քիչ ներքև գտնվող ախտորոշման կենտրոնը, բայց արդյոք դա Վիոլան է, չգիտեմ


Վիոլան կարծեմ նորքում ա, բայց գլյուկոզայի մակարդակի որոշումը իմ տպավորությամբ հիմա այնքան էլ բարդ բան չէ: Օրինակ իմ գյուկոզան չափել են. միհատ պստիկ սարք էր, արյունս կաթացրեցին դիսփլեյին թիվը գրեց: Կամ էլ կարող ա դա մոտավոր է չափում, չգիտեմ  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գլյուկոզի ստուգման լավագույն տեղ որպես շատերը նշում են Կոմիտասի շուկայից քիչ ներքև գտնվող ախտորոշման կենտրոնը, բայց արդյոք դա Վիոլան է, չգիտեմ


Կարծեմ Վիոլան է:




> Վիոլան կարծեմ նորքում ա, բայց գլյուկոզայի մակարդակի որոշումը իմ տպավորությամբ հիմա այնքան էլ բարդ բան չէ: Օրինակ իմ գյուկոզան չափել են. միհատ պստիկ սարք էր, արյունս կաթացրեցին դիսփլեյին թիվը գրեց: Կամ էլ կարող ա դա մոտավոր է չափում, չգիտեմ


Այլևս Նորքում չէ: Կարդիոլոգիայից առանձնացել է: Գիտեմ, որ Կոմիտասի կողմերում է, կոնկրետ տեղը չգիտեմ: Իսկ էդ սարքը մոտավոր է չափում: Շաքարային դիաբետ ախտորոշելու համար պետք է մի քանի անգամ չափել, այն էլ՝ մասնագետի հսկողությամբ:

----------


## Ելենա

Ես ունեմ շաքարախտ մոտ 3տարի,ես 2005թ. սեպտեմբերին դասի գնալուց շատ թույլ էի լինում,անընդհատ ջուր էի խմում,հաճախակի զուգարան էի գնում,գիշերները ոտքս բռնվում էր նույնիսկ մի շարժումից, և մայրս ինձ տարավ մի հիվանդանոց,սկզբում չիմացան որ թուլությունը ադյ պատճառով է,բայց վերջում պարզվեց,այդ ժամանակ 9տ. էի: Ինձ արել էին մանկական էնդոկրինոլոգ բաժին Էլմիռա Փաշինյանի մոտ

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Հա մոռացա ասել բոլոր շաքարային դիաբետով տառապող երեխաները գնում են բժշկի ամիսը 1 անգամ
Ահա մի աղջիկ ցանկանում է իմանալ սրա մասին շատ տեղեկություն.
Եթե ինչ որ հարց ունես գրի, ես քեզ շատ բան կասեմ:Դու նույնիսկ չես պատկերացնի ինչեր գիտեմ :Wink:

----------


## Ելենա

ՈՉ ՎԻՈԼԱՆ չժգրիտ չէ:
Ես կարող եմ մի դեպք պատմել,որը հաստատ բոլորին կհետաքրքրի!!!!
մի անգամ երբ գնացել էի այնտեղ արյուն հանձնելու իմ գլյուկոզան 9.9-էր,որը մի քանի ամիս առաջ նույնպես 9.9 էր,այդ ժամանակ իմ բժշկուհին Էլմիրան էր,իսկ մի քանի օր հետո երբ բժշկուհիս փոխվեց,ես կրկին հանձնեցի նույն անալիզը 2 տեղ,սակայն ինձ մոտ 7.6 էր

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Դա կապված է նրա հետ որ տվյալ մարդը այդ  ժամանակահատվածում նոռմալ սնվել է առանց ավելորդությունների,և այդ պատճառով էլ նոռմալ է :Hands Up:

----------


## Ելենա

Դա կապված է նրա հետ որ տվյալ մարդը այդ ժամանակահատվածում նոռմալ սնվել է առանց ավելորդությունների,և այդ պատճառով էլ նոռմալ է

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Շնորհակալ եմ, Բյո՛ւր ջան
> Գլյուկոզի ստուգման լավագույն տեղ որպես շատերը նշում են Կոմիտասի շուկայից քիչ ներքև գտնվող ախտորոշման կենտրոնը, բայց արդյոք դա Վիոլան է, չգիտեմ





> Վիոլան կարծեմ նորքում ա, բայց գլյուկոզայի մակարդակի որոշումը իմ տպավորությամբ հիմա այնքան էլ բարդ բան չէ: Օրինակ իմ գյուկոզան չափել են. միհատ պստիկ սարք էր, արյունս կաթացրեցին դիսփլեյին թիվը գրեց: Կամ էլ կարող ա դա մոտավոր է չափում, չգիտեմ


ՈՉ ՎԻՈԼԱՆ չժգրիտ չէ:
Ես կարող եմ մի դեպք պատմել,որը հաստատ բոլորին կհետաքրքրի!!!!
մի անգամ երբ գնացել էի այնտեղ արյուն հանձնելու իմ գլյուկոզան 9.9-էր,որը մի քանի ամիս առաջ նույնպես 9.9 էր,այդ ժամանակ իմ բժշկուհին Էլմիրան էր,իսկ մի քանի օր հետո երբ բժշկուհիս փոխվեց,ես կրկին հանձնեցի նույն անալիզը 2 տեղ,սակայն ինձ մոտ 7.6 էր

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Այստեղ շաքարային դիաբետով տառապող բազմաթիվ հիվանդներ տեսնելուց ու բժիշկների հարցերի տարափից հետո (իսկ դրանց պատասխանները ես չունեի) ինձ հետաքրքրեց, թե ինչպես են զբաղվում այս հիվանդությամբ Հայաստանում: Դրա համար բացում եմ այս թեման և խնդրում, որ եթե ձեր շրջապատում կան շաքարային դիաբետով հիվանդներ, տաք այս հարցերը ու պատասխանները գրեք այստեղ:
> 1. Ի՞նչն է ձեզ անհանգստացրել, որ դիմել եք բժշկի և պարզել, որ շաքարային դիաբետ ունեք:
> 2. Քանի՞ տարեկանից եք տառապում շաքարային դիաբետով:
> 3. Բուժում ստանու՞մ եք:
> 4. Ի՞նչ հաճախականությամբ եք այցելում ձեր բժշկին և որտե՞ղ (հիվանդանոց/պոլիկլինիկա/այլ):
> 5. Ի՞նչ հաճախականությամբ եք ստուգում արյան մեջ գլյուկոզի մակարդակը, որտե՞ղ (տանը, պոլիկլինիկայում, այլ):
> 
> Նախապես շնորհակալություն


Ես ունեմ շաքարախտ մոտ 3տարի,ես 2005թ. սեպտեմբերին դասի գնալուց շատ թույլ էի լինում,անընդհատ ջուր էի խմում,հաճախակի զուգարան էի գնում,գիշերները ոտքս բռնվում էր նույնիսկ մի շարժումից, և մայրս ինձ տարավ մի հիվանդանոց,սկզբում չիմացան որ թուլությունը ադյ պատճառով է,բայց վերջում պարզվեց,այդ ժամանակ 9տ. էի: Ինձ արել էին մանկական էնդոկրինոլոգ բաժին Էլմիռա Փաշինյանի մոտ

----------


## Second Chance

Բարեկամուհիս 12 տարեկանից տառապում է այդ հիվանդությամբ, բայց բժշկական հսկողության տակ է եղել, արդեն 7 տարի է ամոսւնացած է ու վերջերս երկրորդ երեխան ունեցավ :Smile:  
Ինձ հետաքրքիր է անգամ լավ հսկեողության դեպքում ինչքա՞ն են նրա երկար ապրելու շանսերը

----------


## Ելենա

> Ես էլի հարցեր ունեմ
> Իսկ ինչի՞ հետ կարող է կապած լինել այն, որ հերթական անգամ արյան մեջ գլյուկոզի մակարդակի ստուգման արդյունքում, ընդ որում այս անգամ արյունը երակից է վերցվել, գլյուկոզի շատ ցածր մակարդակ է գրանցվել, այսինքն այնքան, որքան առողջ մարդու մոտ,դա այն դեպքում, երբ մնացած բոլոր ստուգումների ժամանակ, ճիշտ է, ոչ այնքան բարձր, բայց նորմայից շատ է եղել գլյուկոզը: Ու, մեկ էլ, սա ոչ մի առիթ չի կարող չէ՞ տալ, որ նորից քաղցրը թեկուզ մի փոքր, բայց շահագործվի:
> Հա, մեկ էլ, ամենալավը որտե՞ղ են անցկացնում մեր հանրապետությունում արյան նմանօրինակ  ստուգումները:



Ասեմ ոչ պետք է քաղցրը շատ չոգտագործել,դա միայն կնպաստի նրան որ կրկին գլյուկոզան բարձրանա:
ամենալավը,որում ես ամեն անգամ տալիս եմ Կոմիտասի շուկայի հետևում,բարձրահարկ շենք,առաջին հարկ :Xeloq:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բարեկամուհիս 12 տարեկանից տառապում է այդ հիվանդությամբ, բայց բժշկական հսկողության տակ է եղել, արդեն 7 տարի է ամոսւնացած է ու վերջերս երկրորդ երեխան ունեցավ 
> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է անգամ լավ հսկեողության դեպքում ինչքա՞ն են նրա երկար ապրելու շանսերը


150 տարի :Smile:

----------


## Ելենա

> Բարեկամուհիս 12 տարեկանից տառապում է այդ հիվանդությամբ, բայց բժշկական հսկողության տակ է եղել, արդեն 7 տարի է ամոսւնացած է ու վերջերս երկրորդ երեխան ունեցավ 
> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է անգամ լավ հսկեողության դեպքում ինչքա՞ն են նրա երկար ապրելու շանսերը


Գիտես ինչ նա պետք է իրեն ամեն կերպ լավ պահի,ես համոզված եմ նա ինսուլին է ներարկվում,նա պետք է ուտելուն համապատասխան ներարկվի որպիսզի ոչ բարձրանա ոչ էլ իջնի:և հետո էլ շաքարախտը վատ հիվանդություն չէ,եթե քեզ լավ հետևես,նրա բարդություններն են վատ
եթե երեխա է ունեցել ապա իր վիճակը լավ է

----------


## Ելենա

> Ցավոք սրտի, ոչ միայն թեման անուշադրության մատնվեց, այլև ընդհանրապես Հայաստանում այդ հիվանդությունը «անուշադրության» կենտրոնում է: Մենք՝ բժշկականի ուսանողներս, միայն էնդոկրինոլոգիայի դասընթացի ժամանակ ենք սովորել, որն ավարտվել է մի խեղճ ու կրակ ստուգարքով: Իսկ հետո, երբ պետք է որ մյուս առարկաներից պատմեին մեզ բարդությունների մասին, նորից շատ թռուցիկ կերպով ենք անդրադարձել: Այնպես որ ապագա բժիշկները քիչ բան գիտեն շաքարային դիաբետի մասին: Բարեբախտաբար, ես այս ամառ մի ամբողջ ամիս շաքարային դիաբետով հիվանդներ եմ ուսումնասիրել ու բավական բան սովորել:
> 
> Նախ, այդ երկու տեսակների մասին: Ինչպես հայտնի է, շաքարային դիաբետի հիմնական խնդիրն այն է, որ գլյուկոզը չի յուրացվում, մնում է արյան մեջ՝ բազմաթիվ ախտաբանական փոփոխությունների պատճառ դառնալով: Դա կարող է լինել երկու ձևով. մեկը, որ ենթաստամոսքային գեղձի կղզյակները բավարար չափով ինսուլին հորմոն չեն արտադրում, իսկ այն պատասխանատու է գլյուկոզի յուրացման համար, իսկ երկրորդը՝ ինսուլին կա, բայց հյուսվածքները «չեն ճանաչում» գլյուկոզը և չեն յուրացնում: Սրանց առաջացման պատճառները շատ բազմազան են: Եթե պետք լինի, առանձին դրանց մասին էլ կխոսենք: Ինչ վերաբերում է բուժմանը, ապա երկու դեպքում էլ պետք է շատ հետևողական լինել, երկու դեպքում էլ միայն դիետան քիչ է (եթե, իհարկե, թույլ արտահայտված շաքարային դիաբետ չէ): Առաջին դեպքում անհրաժեշտ անընդհատ օրգանիզմ ներմուծել ինսուլին, իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում՝ դեղեր, որոնք կմեծացնեն հյուսվածքների թափանցելիությունը գլյուկոզի հանդեպ: Իհարկե, երկու դեպքում էլ որոշակի հանգամանքներից ելնելով նշանակում են նաև մյուս խմբի դեղերից: 
> 
> Մեկ էլ չաղանալու մասին… Երկրորդ տիպի ժամանակ, քանի որ հյուսվածքներում գլյուկոզը չի յուրացվում, չի դառնում, ասենք, գլիկոգեն, ճարպային հյուսվածքը կարողանում է զավթել գլյուկոզը  և նույն ինսուլինի ազդեցությամբ վերածել ճարպաթթուների, ինչի հետևանքով էլ մարդիկ չաղանում են:
> 
> Շաքարային դիաբետի առաջին նշանները.
> 1. Շատակերություն
> 2. Շատամիզություն
> 3. Շատախմություն


Այս թեման չի մատնվել անուշադրության,այս թեման բոլորին է հետաքրքրում քանի որ ազգի 90% այդ հիվանդությամբ է տառապում

----------


## fett400

Ընդհանրապես բացի առողջ ապրելակերպով ապրելուց շաքարային դիաբետ հիվանդանալու մեծ աղբյուր է հանդիսանում խանութներում վաճառվող հյութեր, դրանցից են՝ CocaCola, Fanta, Sprite. Էնպես որ առողջ մնալու պատճառով ընդհանրապես մի օգտագործեք այդ թունաքիմիկատները  :Angry2:  Ես ինքս էլ շատ սիրում եմ բայց չեմ կիրառում ընհանրապես:

----------


## Artgeo

*Մոդերատորական: Օֆֆտոպային գրառումները ջնջվել են, առայժմ առանց նկատողության: Խնդրում ենք անկապ, թեմային չվերաբերող գրառումներ չանել: *

----------


## comet

Ոնց որ նկատեցի, էս թեման երկար ժամանակ է` էլի քնած է: Թարմացնել է պետք... 
Առաջին խորհուրդը որ տալիս են, դիետիկ սնվելն է:
 Լավ, էլի դիետիկ, բայց կոնկրետ ինչ է կարելի ու ինչ չի կարելի ուտել շաքարային դիաբեդ ունենալու դեպքում: 
Դիաբեդիկների համար նախատեսված սնունդ դեռևս չեմ կարողանում գտնել խանութներում, բացի թխվածքիղ ու կոնֆետից: Եթե որևէ մեկը գիտի, թե որտեղ, որ խանութում են վաճառվում նման բաներ, խնդրում եմ, գրեք :Blush:

----------


## Sophie

> Ոնց որ նկատեցի, էս թեման երկար ժամանակ է` էլի քնած է: Թարմացնել է պետք... 
> Առաջին խորհուրդը որ տալիս են, դիետիկ սնվելն է:
>  Լավ, էլի դիետիկ, բայց կոնկրետ ինչ է կարելի ու ինչ չի կարելի ուտել շաքարային դիաբեդ ունենալու դեպքում: 
> Դիաբեդիկների համար նախատեսված սնունդ դեռևս չեմ կարողանում գտնել խանութներում, բացի թխվածքիղ ու կոնֆետից: Եթե որևէ մեկը գիտի, թե որտեղ, որ խանութում են վաճառվում նման բաներ, խնդրում եմ, գրեք


Առաջին հերթին պետք բացառել սպիտակ հացը: Պետք է օգտագործել սև և թեփով հաց գրեթե բոլոր խանութներում էլ վաճառում են: Պետք է հնարավորինս քիչ ուտել կարտոֆիլ, ուտելու դեպում էլ կեղևով ուտել:
 Մեր բարեկամուհին որն ի դեպ բժշկուհի է ունի այ հիվանդությունը: Ամենամեծ վտանգը ներլայացնում են քաղցր բաները  դրան է պետք ծատ ուշադրություն դարձնել: Ինքը օրինակ մրգերև առանց շաքարի էր կոմպոտ պատրաստում իր համար: Իսկ դեղատներում շաքարավազին փոխարինով հաբերներ են վաճառում շաքարով հիվանդների համար սուրճի թեյի համար: Բայց դրա մասին չեմ կարող խորհուրդ տալ կոնկրետ չգիտեմ:

----------

comet (01.07.2010)

----------


## boooooooom

Էն որ մտածում էս սենց բաները մեզ պիտի որ չկպնի, բայց պապս երեկ ստուգվեց և 11 մմոլ/լ   :Sad:  Նենց որ ես այս թեման երբեմն կայցելեմ հարցերով։ Իսկ քանի դեռ բժիշկը մեզ չի ասել մեր անելիքը, մենք սկսել էնք  դիետա պահել։ 
Շատ ջուր է խմում։ Ես մինչ բժիշկի ցուցումները, իմ նախաձեռնությամբ սահմանափակել եմ ջրի քանակը 1,5լ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էն որ մտածում էս սենց բաները մեզ պիտի որ չկպնի, բայց պապս երեկ ստուգվեց և 11 մմոլ/լ   Նենց որ ես այս թեման երբեմն կայցելեմ հարցերով։ Իսկ քանի դեռ բժիշկը մեզ չի ասել մեր անելիքը, մենք սկսել էնք  դիետա պահել։ 
> Շատ ջուր է խմում։ Ես մինչ բժիշկի ցուցումները, իմ նախաձեռնությամբ սահմանափակել եմ ջրի քանակը 1,5լ։


Բում, գլիկոլիզացված հեմոգլոբինը ստուգե՞լ ա: Իհարկե դիետան լավ բան ա անկախ ամեն ինչից, բայց Հայաստանում մեկ-մեկ շատ ափաշքյարա են դիագնոզում: Մի անգամ ստից ստուգում են, ասում են՝ էդ ա, մինչդեռ մի քանի ստուգում ա պետք անցնել, հատկապես գլիկոլիզացված հեմոգլոբինը, որը ոչ թե էդ պահի տեղաշարժերն ա ցույց տալիս, այլ վերջին մի քանի ամիսների՝ շաքարի կայուն բարձրացումը:

----------

boooooooom (22.01.2015), GriFFin (24.01.2015), Աթեիստ (22.01.2015)

----------


## boooooooom

> Բում, գլիկոլիզացված հեմոգլոբինը ստուգե՞լ ա: Իհարկե դիետան լավ բան ա անկախ ամեն ինչից, բայց Հայաստանում մեկ-մեկ շատ ափաշքյարա են դիագնոզում: Մի անգամ ստից ստուգում են, ասում են՝ էդ ա, մինչդեռ մի քանի ստուգում ա պետք անցնել, հատկապես գլիկոլիզացված հեմոգլոբինը, որը ոչ թե էդ պահի տեղաշարժերն ա ցույց տալիս, այլ վերջին մի քանի ամիսների՝ շաքարի կայուն բարձրացումը:


Բյուր, պապաս պոլիկնինիկայումա ստուգվել, կատարվել է արյան և մեզի անալիզ, առավոտ շուտ, սոված, ծարավ։ Երկու անգամ էն անալիզ արել,  որպեսզի սխալ չլինի։ Բայց ճիշտն ասած մեր քյասիբ պոլիկնինիկայի ստուգածին չգիտեմ հավատամ, թե մի կարգին տեղ գնանք? 
Պոլիկլինիկայի անալիզի պատասխանները վաղը կհրապարակեմ (մի հատ էլ դուք նայեք, հիմա մոտս չի)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էն որ մտածում էս սենց բաները մեզ պիտի որ չկպնի, բայց պապս երեկ ստուգվեց և 11 մմոլ/լ   Նենց որ ես այս թեման երբեմն կայցելեմ հարցերով։ Իսկ քանի դեռ բժիշկը մեզ չի ասել մեր անելիքը, մենք սկսել էնք  դիետա պահել։ 
> Շատ ջուր է խմում։ Ես մինչ բժիշկի ցուցումները, իմ նախաձեռնությամբ սահմանափակել եմ ջրի քանակը 1,5լ։





> Բյուր, պապաս պոլիկնինիկայումա ստուգվել, կատարվել է արյան և մեզի անալիզ, առավոտ շուտ, սոված, ծարավ։ Երկու անգամ էն անալիզ արել,  որպեսզի սխալ չլինի։ Բայց ճիշտն ասած մեր քյասիբ պոլիկնինիկայի ստուգածին չգիտեմ հավատամ, թե մի կարգին տեղ գնանք? 
> Պոլիկլինիկայի անալիզի պատասխանները վաղը կհրապարակեմ (մի հատ էլ դուք նայեք, հիմա մոտս չի)


Բում ջան, ուզում ա՝ հազար անգամ գլյուկոզ որոշեն, մեկ ա, դա էնքան ճշգրիտ չի, ինչքան մի անգամ արած գլիկոլիզացված հեմոգլոբինը: Հետո, ինքը ունի՞ շաքարի սիմպտոմներ (հաճախամիզություն, շատակերություն ու շատախմություն): 

Հ.Գ. Հեղուկները մի սահմանափակեք, թե չէ կջրազրկվի, եթե իսկապես շաքար ունի:

----------


## boooooooom

> Բում ջան, ուզում ա՝ հազար անգամ գլյուկոզ որոշեն, մեկ ա, դա էնքան ճշգրիտ չի, ինչքան մի անգամ արած գլիկոլիզացված հեմոգլոբինը: Հետո, ինքը ունի՞ շաքարի սիմպտոմներ (հաճախամիզություն, շատակերություն ու շատախմություն): 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հեղուկները մի սահմանափակեք, թե չէ կջրազրկվի, եթե իսկապես շաքար ունի:


Լավ, կփորձենք քո առաջարկած հետազոտությունն անցնել (եթե գտնենք դրանով զբաղվող լաբորատորիա)
Հաճախամիզություն չունի, շատակերություն ու շատախմություն միշտա ունեցել, որի հետևանքով վերածվելա 110կգ-անոց միջին չաղլիկ ձյաձյայի։
Բյուր ջան ախր շատ-շատա հեղուկ օգտագործում կարողա հասնի օրեկան  2.5-3լ (իր ասելով փոքրուց ջուր շատ է խմում)։ Բայց մի 3 տարի առաջ ստուգվել էր և շաքարը նորմայի սահմաններումա եղել։ Նենց որ ինչ որ նոր սկսված վիճակ է (եթե իհարկե 3 տարին կարելի է նոր համարել)։ Ինչևէ վաղը բժշկի մոտ պիտի գնանք. տեսնենք …
Ու հա, շշնորհակալ եմ արագ արձագանքի համար :Ծաղիկ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էն որ մտածում էս սենց բաները մեզ պիտի որ չկպնի, բայց պապս երեկ ստուգվեց և 11 մմոլ/լ   Նենց որ ես այս թեման երբեմն կայցելեմ հարցերով։ Իսկ քանի դեռ բժիշկը մեզ չի ասել մեր անելիքը, մենք սկսել էնք  դիետա պահել։ 
> Շատ ջուր է խմում։ Ես մինչ բժիշկի ցուցումները, իմ նախաձեռնությամբ սահմանափակել եմ ջրի քանակը 1,5լ։





> Բյուր, պապաս պոլիկնինիկայումա ստուգվել, կատարվել է արյան և մեզի անալիզ, առավոտ շուտ, սոված, ծարավ։ Երկու անգամ էն անալիզ արել,  որպեսզի սխալ չլինի։ Բայց ճիշտն ասած մեր քյասիբ պոլիկնինիկայի ստուգածին չգիտեմ հավատամ, թե մի կարգին տեղ գնանք? 
> Պոլիկլինիկայի անալիզի պատասխանները վաղը կհրապարակեմ (մի հատ էլ դուք նայեք, հիմա մոտս չի)





> Լավ, կփորձենք քո առաջարկած հետազոտությունն անցնել (եթե գտնենք դրանով զբաղվող լաբորատորիա)
> Հաճախամիզություն չունի, շատակերություն ու շատախմություն միշտա ունեցել, որի հետևանքով վերածվելա 110կգ-անոց միջին չաղլիկ ձյաձյայի։
> Բյուր ջան ախր շատ-շատա հեղուկ օգտագործում կարողա հասնի օրեկան  2.5-3լ (իր ասելով փոքրուց ջուր շատ է խմում)։ Բայց մի 3 տարի առաջ ստուգվել էր և շաքարը նորմայի սահմաններումա եղել։ Նենց որ ինչ որ նոր սկսված վիճակ է (եթե իհարկե 3 տարին կարելի է նոր համարել)։ Ինչևէ վաղը բժշկի մոտ պիտի գնանք. տեսնենք …
> Ու հա, շշնորհակալ եմ արագ արձագանքի համար


Բում, եթե էդքան խմում ա, ուրեմն կարիքն ունի, պետք չի սահմանափակել, լուրջ եմ ասում: Այ դիետա պետք ա պահել նիհարելու համար: Հա, եթե ավելորդ քաշ ունի, շատ հնարավոր ա, որ շաքար ունենա: Էդ հետազոտությունը ցանկացած իրան հարգող լաբ Երևանում անում ա, նենց որ խնդիր չի լինի: 

Խնդրեմ, եթե հարցեր լինեն, ասա  :Smile:  Չնայած ասեմ, ես մենակ շատ տարրական բաներ գիտեմ շաքարի մասին:

----------

boooooooom (23.01.2015), Աթեիստ (23.01.2015)

----------


## boooooooom

Գլիկոլիզացված բառը չէի կարողանում հիշել ու ճիշտ արտասանել։ Ստիպված մտանք բժշկի մոտ, աննկատ բացեցի SLG-ի գրառումը ու կարդացի այնտեղից։ Բժիշկը միանգամից ինձ ավելի լուրջ ու տեղեկացված մարդու արշինով չափեց։ Ասաց որ ինքը առանց իմ ասելու էլ ուղարկելու էր այդ հետազոտությանը։
Պապաս շատ ուրախացավ (ես նույնպես) երբ բժիշկը ասաց, որ հեծանիվ քաշելը արգելված չէ,  ու ջուր կարող է խմել ուզածի չափ (ոնց որ SLG-ն էր ասել)։
Աչքերը ստուգեցին. նորմալ էր, տարիքին համապատասխան։ Պոլիկնլինիկայի Էնդոկրինոլոգը  շատ բարեհամբյուր սպասարկեց և խելացի մասնագետի տպավորություն թողեց։ Մինչև ամսվա վերջ փաստաթղթային հարցերը կլուծվի, և պապաս դեղ կստանա։ Հուսով եմ ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի։

----------

Cassiopeia (23.01.2015), GriFFin (24.01.2015), John (23.01.2015), Աթեիստ (23.01.2015)

----------

